# Snowbirds ending time??



## RuntRacing25 (Jul 30, 2002)

I was just wondering what time the birds are over i cant remember what time we got outta there las yr, i just needed to no so i can book my flight...thanks 

Brandon Sutherland


----------



## RCThunder (Dec 19, 2001)

On-Road should be done around 1pm. Oval around 8pm. Race Rock party at 9pm. Hope this helps.. cya soon!!


----------

